# Holland



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

im sorry to hear about your loss of sweet Holland... The pain, and grief is real...alot of us have gone through this grieving as well.. He sounds like he had a wonderful life... and Im glad everyone was with him when he passed.... My goal was to think of all positive stories and thoughts of my boys, and try to not be sad..not easy, but eventually you will be able to think of Holland without crying... My thoughts are with you and your family..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Holland. I have added him to the 2018 Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Holland. I agree that 6 is way to young. Of all the varied opinions on this board one thing I think we all agree on is we hate hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Holland. He is such a beautiful boy and 6 is way too young. May you eventually find comfort and solace in all your wonderful memories of sweet Holland. Comfort going out to you and your family.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and posting the photo of Holland. He was a great looking guy. We all you share your loss here, it's never easy saying good bye. You kept him comfortable to the end, gave him a great life and he left you with a lifetime of great memories that will help you when you miss him.

Godspeed to Holland

dlm ny country


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Holland. Thanks for sharing this difficult time with us. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. We lost our boy to this dreaded disease in July a day after his 5th birthday, so I'm right there with you. It's just not fair!


----------

